
The Sounds of Sorting Algorithms - detaro
http://www.caseyrule.com/projects/sounds-of-sorting/
======
detaro
Not my work, after seeing one of those animations of sorting algorithms I
wondered about turning it into audio instead. And of course someone else had
already done it in a very comprehensive way.

Try the recommendations at the bottom:

> _I would personally recommend Quicksort on the "Dark" pitch set, or, if
> you've got some time, Stooge sort on the "Shifting" pitch set._

